
Once a Year Your Data is Corrupted, Happy Halloween - MySQL Bugs: #38455 - neilellis
https://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=38455
======
brazzledazzle
Why won't the fix this? I'm probably missing something but it seems rather
bizarre.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
Why would Oracle want to fix bugs in MySQL?

Sure they want to give the appearance of caring, but the worse that MySQL
looks the better that Oracle looks. Maybe it's fixed in the paid version?

Edit: Just to be clear, Oracle purchased Sun which owned MySQL AB. IMO an
astute businessman (of which there are many at Oracle) will do enough to keep
MySQL alive as a toy database. So it's suitable for e.g. Slashdot to use. But
if MySQL is too good, then it starts to compete against enterprise databases.

Too bad for Oracle's strategy, the people behind PostgreSQL don't seem to be
playing along.

